# How to get mall type heat press tranfers



## CreativiTEES (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a heat press and use it for ink jet tranfer papers, but when I go to the mall and see the t-shirt stand I see he does everything there with a heat press. Some are one color some are many and i see he has them in folders pre printed and leave no backround. I searched everywhere trying to find some "cool" transfers like they had but couldn't find any. So my question is are they making them themselves, buying them from some site I cant find , or just ordering them custom from a site? If it is a site whats a good reliable one? Thanks.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

Check out www.transferexpress.com


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

Art Brands / Pro World - 1,000's of pre printed transfers you can purchase and press at a stand in the mall. Both companies are preferred vendors have links in the list to the left.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

As mentioned by csw, I recommend Pro World, the fifth one down in the Preferred Vendors list to the left on this page.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CreativiTEES said:


> I have a heat press and use it for ink jet tranfer papers, but when I go to the mall and see the t-shirt stand I see he does everything there with a heat press. Some are one color some are many and i see he has them in folders pre printed and leave no backround. I searched everywhere trying to find some "cool" transfers like they had but couldn't find any. So my question is are they making them themselves, buying them from some site I cant find , or just ordering them custom from a site? If it is a site whats a good reliable one? Thanks.


Here's a few links to places that sell the stock plastisol transfers like those that you can see in the mall:

Dowling Graphics
Art Brands
Pro World
Airwaves Inc


----------



## HTW (Aug 25, 2010)

There are many vendors that do Transfers and should be able to help you out let us know if you need any advice.


----------

